# Ashford castle ?



## newcar (30 Aug 2010)

Hi,

Am thinking of treating my girlfriend to a romantic weekend away in Ireland. Was hoping for a 5 start as its a special occasion. 

I was thinking of Ashford Castle in Mayo and was wondering if anyone has stayed there and what their thoughts were ?

Or any recommendations welcome

Cheers


----------



## oldtimer (30 Aug 2010)

You are really going for the best. Yes it is tops - but very expensive. If expense is no problem go for it. A  lot of 4* hotels offer very good romantic deals for far less. Do I detect a proposal?


----------



## redwood park (30 Aug 2010)

We have just returned from the beautiful Castlemartyr Resort Hotel in Cork and I would recommend it with a heart and a half. It is 5 star without being stuffy.  Rooms  and bathrooms are gorgeous. Breakfast is cooked to order and truly delicious. Hotel itself is on acres of green fields and a golf course.  Have a look at reviews on "Trip Advisor". We all can't be wrong.  They have great offers on hotels own site. We upgraded to Junior suite. My sister has just come back from Dromoland Castle. She thought it was amazing. Rooms great and good food. It has beautiful gardens for a stroll too. I cannot comment on Ashford as we have never visited. It is on the "To do List". Hope you have a wonderful time wherever you decideto go.


----------



## Perplexed (30 Aug 2010)

I stayed in Ashford Castle a few years back. It is special and the grounds are lovely for a stroll. 
Even having tea & scones from room service felt like an occasion with starched napkins and silver trays & acoutrements. You feel really spoiled there. Sometimes they have deals on midweek so keep a lookout. 
Dromoland Castle is a sister hotel to Ashford so I imagine it's fairly similar.


----------



## newcar (31 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the replies folks - will keep an eye out on deals


----------



## Ciadan (9 Sep 2010)

Can't comment on Ashford Castle but agree 100% with the post below:-



redwood park said:


> We have just returned from the beautiful Castlemartyr Resort Hotel in Cork and I would recommend it with a heart and a half. It is 5 star without being stuffy. Rooms and bathrooms are gorgeous. Breakfast is cooked to order and truly delicious. Hotel itself is on acres of green fields and a golf course. Have a look at reviews on "Trip Advisor". We all can't be wrong. They have great offers on hotels own site. We upgraded to Junior suite. My sister has just come back from Dromoland Castle. She thought it was amazing. Rooms great and good food. It has beautiful gardens for a stroll too. I cannot comment on Ashford as we have never visited. It is on the "To do List". Hope you have a wonderful time wherever you decideto go.


----------



## byrnsey09 (9 Sep 2010)

redwood park said:


> We have just returned from the beautiful Castlemartyr Resort Hotel in Cork and I would recommend it with a heart and a half. It is 5 star without being stuffy. Rooms and bathrooms are gorgeous. Breakfast is cooked to order and truly delicious. Hotel itself is on acres of green fields and a golf course. Have a look at reviews on "Trip Advisor". We all can't be wrong. They have great offers on hotels own site. We upgraded to Junior suite. My sister has just come back from Dromoland Castle. She thought it was amazing. Rooms great and good food. It has beautiful gardens for a stroll too. I cannot comment on Ashford as we have never visited. It is on the "To do List". Hope you have a wonderful time wherever you decideto go.


 

+1
Castlemartyr is amazing. A little piece of heaven


----------



## seantheman (9 Sep 2010)

Some friends stayed at Ashford castle and we joined them for dinner, We had a look at the bedroom and it was a real let down compared to the rest of the hotel, small and stuffy. I later heard from a travel agent that rooms that were added on in the 70's? were of a much lower standard than other bedrooms.


----------



## kbie (10 Sep 2010)

Booked weekend in Ashford 2 years ago and left after one night. Did not like room which was depressingly old and dingy.


----------



## di74 (10 Sep 2010)

Ashford is lovely but I think a little overrated. I think Parknasilla and Sheen Falls are much nicer. Can't personally vouch for Castlemartyr but friends have been and really enjoyed it.


----------



## soy (17 Sep 2010)

I have been fortunate to have stayed in several high-end hotels around the world and I can safely say that my stay in Ashford was a match for any of them.
The service is impeccable and I would not hesitate to recommend it for a special weekend. (I have also been to Dromoland and while nice, it is not in the same league. Cannot speak for Castlemartyr)


----------

